# Goat



## Robo410 (Dec 25, 2005)

Finally found a source for goat (kid really) [French call it chevron]  and made Jamaican curried goat stew.  WOW fantastic...very much like lamb, and the curry uses scotch bonnets for heat...if you like hot curry this recipe is awesome.

anyway...it was easy and yummy.  recipes can be found on foodtv or new joy of cooking.  similar and both fine.  

my additions were to use chicken broth for water, and use more potatoes and carrots.  why skimp on the veggies?  

  guess I'll have to try a Greek eel stew next.


----------

